# La Cholita



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

*File Name*: cholita.pdf
*File Submitter*: Henry in Panama
*File Submitted*: 09 May 2012
*File Category*: Slingshots

La Cholita is a small, simple board cut slingshot. I have made it with 1/4, 1/2, and 3/4 plywood. Others have made it with hardwood.

Click here to download this file


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

This is such a nice slingshot design. I did one out of Maple hardwood and love shooting it.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This is one of the best pocket shooters I've tried.


----------

